# Help! What can I freeze?



## rodentraiser (Sep 2, 2017)

I went crazy at the Farmer's Market this morning and bought peaches, plums, cherry tomatoes, strawberries and blueberries. I know I can freeze the blueberries and maybe the cherry tomatoes and peaches (I'll eat all the strawberries - try to stop me), but can I freeze plums?

Also, if I freeze any of this stuff, is there anything I need to be aware of or anything I need to do before I stick stuff in freezer bags and ice them? And should I wash all this fruit before or after I freeze it?

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 2, 2017)

I'd definitely wash everything first and dry well.  I have had no problem with freezing larger tomatoes whole, with skin on, and bagging after completely frozen.  They're great for soups and stews.  I've also discovered that, as they thaw, the skin nearly falls off.  Bonus there.

As for plums, I've had no experience but look here for a few different methods.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2017)

You can freeze cherry tomatoes whole. They will soften and won't be suitable for eating raw, but you could use them in a sauce for pasta later. Super easy - boil spaghetti, drain and put it into a wide pan, add olive oil, tomatoes and Parmesan cheese. Cook and stir for a few minutes, then add fresh basil or dried oregano. 

You can freeze the fruit, too. I would wash and slice them before freezing. Put the slices on waxed or parchment paper and freeze, then put them into bags. This way, you can take out as much or as little as you want. Again, they'll be too soft to eat out of hand, but they will make great desserts. Put some in a heat-proof dish with a crumble topping and bake till bubbly.


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 2, 2017)

Hmm...the cherry tomatoes were for putting on carnitas and tostadas. Sounds like maybe I shouldn't freeze those. Although I love peaches as they are, I think I have too many to keep before I can eat them all. So maybe I'll freeze them and then have them for a peach cobbler or peach pie (IF it ever cools off here!). Thank you, GG.

In that case, maybe I should freeze the strawberries, too, then. They're almost too ripe right now.

Thank you, Katie, it looks like I can freeze my plums whole. Good to know!

Oh, heck. Now besides cutting up and bagging all the meat I got from the store last night, I get to wash and bag fruit. Sounds like a busy day ahead.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2017)

You can still do that with the tomatoes - they just won't have the same texture as raw. And I'd probably freeze the strawberries, too. 

Pretty much any fruit or vegetable will soften in the freezer because as the water in them turns to ice, the crystals break down the cell walls. It doesn't happen quite as much with commercially frozen foods because their equipment freezes them much faster than a home freezer can.


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 2, 2017)

OK, that makes sense. So, one more peach and a plum and some strawberries and then I'll freeze the rest.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> OK, that makes sense. So, one more peach and a plum and some strawberries and then I'll freeze the rest.


Yup. And then you can have some great summer fruit cobbler in the midst of winter [emoji2]


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 2, 2017)

Winter my foot! I love fresh fruits and I can never get enough of them. Our farmer's markets are so expensive. I paid almost $60 for 4 lbs each of plums, peaches, and blueberries, 2 pints of cherry tomatoes and 3 pints of strawberries (the 4th was a freebie). I imagine I'll be scarfing most of these down by October. 

Anyway, the plums and strawberries have been washed and are probably dry now, so on to the peaches and cherry tomatoes. If I wait long enough, maybe the blueberries will jump in the sink and wash themselves. 

Well, I can always hope!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 2, 2017)

Smoothies!  If you have a blender and find you can't use up all the fruit you bought (I do the same thing at our farmer's market and overbuy ), you could blend up the whole shebang, freeze, buy a couple of pints of plain yogurt and make some delicious smoothies. 

I'd probably eat what I could of the 'maters, then chop and freeze the rest.


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 4, 2017)

Cheryl, I can probably still do that if I thaw what I've frozen.

I still have the tomatoes out because I'll be making tostadas for dinner tomorrow night. But meantime I have two quart bags of whole plums, two quart bags of peaches, two quart bags of blueberries, and a quart bag of strawberries all in the freezer now. And I still have two plums, a peach, and a bowl of blueberries left over to eat.

I still have to cut up and bag the meat I bought, but I'm zonked. If I got to bed now, I'll be up at 4am, so I'll do the meat then. 

Thank you for your help, everyone!


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 4, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> I went crazy at the Farmer's Market this morning and bought peaches, plums, cherry tomatoes, strawberries and blueberries. I know I can freeze the blueberries and maybe the cherry tomatoes and peaches (I'll eat all the strawberries - try to stop me), but can I freeze plums?
> 
> Also, if I freeze any of this stuff, is there anything I need to be aware of or anything I need to do before I stick stuff in freezer bags and ice them? And should I wash all this fruit before or after I freeze it?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


If you freeze tomatoes they will thaw to mush. Ok if you want to make sauces but not viable for salads, etc.


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 9, 2017)

I just ate a partially frozen (or partially thawed if you prefer) plum last night and it was pretty good. Sour, though. Next time I sprinkle a little sugar on one.


----------

